# What gives? Search trouble.



## Aggie08 (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe I'm just losing my mind, but I can't seem to complete any search on Google or elsewhere with the word "dogfights" or any combination of "dog" and "fight." Even the History Channel's official tv-show website does not work for me. I was looking for an episode guide and maybe some cool teasers or something. It's really gotten irritating... is anyone having the same problems, or have I been infected by a super precise evil virus??


----------



## GaryMcL (Sep 9, 2007)

Both Google and Dogfights on the History Channel are working fine for me using Firefox. Did you maybe change browsers and/or turn off cookies? 

Gary


----------

